# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  نظام قدیمی پیش دانشگاهی دار بیاد تو ، بد جور مضطربم راهنمایی کنید

## SaeedSami

سلام
واقعا عصبانی ام و شدیداً ناراحت و مضطرب و نمیدونم چیکار کنم نظام قدیم هستم و پیش دانشگاهی رو ۹۷ گرفتم

دیگه فکر نمیکنم این مصوبه کوفتی لغو بشه و باید بسوزیم و بسازیم منتهی از این میسوزم که دو سه سال پیش بهمون گفتن آخرین فرصت تون هست با کتاب های خودتون کنکور بدید و رفتیم نزدیک ۵ تومن واسه منابع پیاده شدیم ، حالا امسال هم باوجود اینکه این مصوبه کوفتی رو داریم قبول میکنیم هنوز برای ما نظام قدیمی ها ترمیم معدل نزاشتن! هرجا میری می‌گن برای ما بخشنامه ای نیومده ، البته بعضیا فکر کنم تونستن تطبیق بزنن. از اون طرف پیش دانشگاهی کوفتی رو ۱۰ درصد بهش تاثیر دادن در حالی که خودشون هم نمیدونن از سال ۹۸.۹۹ دیگه ترمیمی واسه پیش دانشگاهی برگزار نمیشه!
خب آقای محترمی که میای قانون می‌زاری و میگی برید ترمیم کنی اونم میزنی زیرش ۱۰ بار رو میکنی یک بار ! الان من باید برم کیو ببینم بتونم هم دیپلم هم پیش دانشگاهی رو ترمیم کنم ؟ موقعی که ما داشتیم دیپلم می‌گرفتیم بهمون گفتن فقط رد کنید و اصلا فکر نمره زیاد نباشید و فقط قبول بشید ، آقا اوکی اصلا قطعی کردی معدل رو ، شرایط رقابت رو عادلانه کن! چرا نظام جدید می‌تونه ترمیم کنه ولی من که یک سال قبل از نظام جدید دیپلم گرفتم نتونم؟ بخاطر یک سال زود به دنیا اومدن که اونم دست خودم نبود و نمی‌دونستم ۲۰ سال دیگه یه عده پیدا میشن از خودشون قانون تصویب میکنن؟

یه چیزی بهم بگید آروم بشم دارم دیوونه میشم
پس کی این بخشنامه کوفتی میاد بریم ثبت نام کنیم ترمیم رو؟
بابااااا نزدیک چند صد هزار نفر هنوز نظام قدیم داریم...

----------

